# Bleeding Bum...



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried to introduce Twix and her two daughters to Amber and Suki, all together in a newly cleaned cage. I put in Suki, Amber and Twix, and waited until things had quieted down. Once they had, I added Mhina and Peridot, the 7 week old does, Twix's daughters. Amber went right over and bit Peridot. :shock:   . I took both young girls right out, and put them back in their cage with their mama. Peridot's bum started bleeding, not alot, just enough for me to see it. She was acting normal, running around with her sister and mum. Can I help her somehow? I only have access to disinfectant (for humans) and cotton balls. That's pretty much the extent of it. Can someone help me?

*update* Her bum is still red, and slightly swollen.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much, it should heal on it's own. I've used saline on a q-tip to clean wounds before and it helps (contact lens disinfectant solution). Not sure about peroxide on animals. I know creams or salves like neosporin aren't good because the mouse will lick and over groom the area to remove the ointment and may cause more of an issue. If it becomes infected you will need to get an anti-biotic but it really should scab over and be healed in a week.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

A salt water solution (one teaspoon of salt to one pint of warm water) should do a good job of cleaning any minor wounds. I'd bathe the area a couple of times a day for a few days and hopefully the swelling and redness will disappear. If an abscess develops though you might need antibiotics too.


----------

